# Leisure Hours Raceway (near Chicago) Triple Crown Onroad Races



## Troy Carter (Jan 27, 2014)

There are two more big onroad races coming up at Leisure Hours this summer. Both race dates have a full prepped practice day on Saturday before the race so there will be plenty of open practice time to get your ride dialed in. 

- Large outdoor asphalt Onroad track 220x75x220x125
- Separate air conditioned pit room
- Hobby shop on site
- 50' Covered driver stand 

The track stocks both the Gravity RC pre-mount USGT tires and pre-mounted Sorex tires if you need them.

Who's coming?




Don't forget the free food at the annual BBQ race!












Thanks to Team Associated for sponsoring the Summer Nationals at LHR.


----------



## Troy Carter (Jan 27, 2014)

The weather looks great for tomorrow!


----------



## Troy Carter (Jan 27, 2014)

One race left in the points series. 

Is anyone going to come out and beat Jeremiah Ward this year at this race or is he going to sweep the series?

I'll make everyone a deal - If you come out and win either class beating Jeremiah in 17.5 TC or USGT with a clean race I'll pay that class entry fee for you.


----------

